# Pray for my co-worker, getting threatened in the village while I am away



## Pergamum (Apr 17, 2015)

I am waiting for immigration and visa processing so I can return to my country of missionary service after this year of furlough. 

Paul is in the village. Our resident bad guy right now is hassling, threatening and swinging a machete at him occasionlly. Pray for Paul:



> What equals missions: Woke up this morning with screaming and machetes cutting up our doors and trim of the clinic. I go out and the village leader is swinging the machete at 3 of my carpenters. The whole community comes out and tries to help. I approach the village leader he swings the machete at me. Several guys we are teaching step in front and try to make him stop. I walk toward him to take his bows, arrows, and machete and he runs. Trish is standing under the back-porch with the ...[tribal] women. All the men are trying to protect my carpenters because they are upset and screaming back. The village leader keeps demanding $1,000 dollars. I told the community he is hurting the ...[tribal people] because of his actions. He needs to pay us for destroying parts of the clinic. Never a quiet moment in the jungle. Pray for T..., the village head.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Hamalas (Apr 18, 2015)

Just prayed.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 18, 2015)

Will pray, Perg.


----------



## Berean (Apr 18, 2015)

Prayed.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2015)

Praying.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 18, 2015)

Praying.


----------



## BGF (Apr 18, 2015)

Just prayed.


----------



## PhilA (Apr 19, 2015)

Praying


----------



## Andres (Apr 19, 2015)

prayers


----------



## Wayne (Apr 19, 2015)

Praying for that man's salvation.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 20, 2015)

Our family and church will be praying for all involved.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 21, 2015)

Praying for the situation in the village. Also praying for you that if it be God's will the Visa comes through in a timely manner.


----------

